# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  There's a frog in my shower (actually it's been living there for 5 months)

## vicverbal

Five months ago, I bought this pothos plant at a grocery store and hung it inside our large shower at home. Three weeks later, I noticed a wonderful pale green hopper in the shower and shot footage of it climbing the shower wall and leaping back into the plant. It seems to be arboreal, not aquatic because its feet aren't webbed. It has elongated digits with pads at the tips, like a gecko maybe. The pet shop couldn't ID the frog but sold me a container of dried crickets and meal worms. We've been enjoying dropping them into the plant regularly and having the occasional frog sighting. It's been going on for 5 months, all through the Massachusetts winter. Conditions in shower seem very appealing and we would never dream of releasing the frog into the wild. Any idea what we've got and what we should do? Many thanks for expertise!

----------

Beekeepe

----------


## Bynny Ribbit

Wow, how neat! I'm glad he's been doing well with you! Unfortunately, I do not know the species of this frog. Just be careful concerning the water; chlorine and chloramines, which can be present in tap water, is not good for frogs in the long term. Hobbyists often buy reptile water conditioner to remove harmful elements from tap water. 

As for what you can do with him, you could always buy him a tank setup to keep him safe. You could even purchase some ABG (Atlanta Botanical Garden) mix substrate and plant part of the Pothos in there with him.  :Smile:

----------

